# Critique Holsteiner/Trakehner mare



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Interesting combination. Holsteiners are the more "husky" kind of German Warmbloods whereas the Trakehner is the more refined or "dainty" German Warmblood. I see more Holsteiner in this mare but I'm no expert so I'm subbing to see what the more experienced confo critiquers have to say.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, look at the bone on her. :shock: Very nice, thick, strong bone to her legs. Big feet too.

Overall, I like her. She needs muscle and a little more weight. I don't see any glaring faults.

What are your future plans for her?


----------



## calocajd (Mar 23, 2014)

*Earlier summer picture from 2012*

This was 2012 or 2013 summer picture. Same horse just whiter!


----------



## calocajd (Mar 23, 2014)

Well..... now that my daughters are into horses, they want to do hunter/jumper. She is a granddaughter of Schonfeld on her dam's side. She has a full sister being marketed as a hunter/jumper in Mesa, AZ, Flair's Flirtation. She jumps. She also has a couple other full siblings that I have tracked down and all are jumpers. So, we'll see what the trainer says. She's 8, so whatever we do, will be local sort of stuff. Nothing big time.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty girl - and wow did she loose weight?? Do I see a hint of roach back or are my eyes fooling me? Definitely nice big hooves and lot of bone on those legs


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

No roach there, just normal horse spine that is typically covered by a healthy layer of fat.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Maybe it's just the photograph, but she looks exceedingly tall.
Really distinctive.

How many hands ?


----------



## calocajd (Mar 23, 2014)

She's only 16 hands. My daughter is 5.3 if that gives a better perspective. I also have her full sister her is not quite 17 hands and a bit bigger boned. She's off to the trainer next! 

BTW, I know she looks skinny in her first picture compared to the second. She was a porker in the second. My vet said to get some weight off because she had fat bulges at her tail, etc. The first picture doesn't do her justice. Here is a picture of her just grazing before we turned her world upside down and sent her off.


----------



## calocajd (Mar 23, 2014)

This is her sister in case anyone wants to critique her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice horse (first posted pic), she needs more topline muscling and she is post legged at the back.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

That grey is not underweight. She's in perfect condition, ribs are covered, just lacking muscle. Especially along her topline.

Both are nice horses. The chestnut looks a little fat. I would be proud to have either in my paddock, let alone both.


----------



## calocajd (Mar 23, 2014)

*update video*

So, this is two weeks into training. 3rd and 5th ride ever. 5th ride was her first time in a dressage arena. Sorry for the quality. Hopefully, it's ok enough. Would appreciate any comments thus far. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWZEA7J7k5w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJwKF3gebtc


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

She is too pretty to jump... Dressage, dressage, dressage.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

She would make a very pretty hunter! Not sure if you posted it or not, but who is she out of?


----------



## calocajd (Mar 23, 2014)

SullysRider said:


> She would make a very pretty hunter! Not sure if you posted it or not, but who is she out of?


If you google Flair's Flirtation, she is a full sister to her. Sire: Holsteiner: Friar Tuck. Dam: Pristina/Pristine out of Marquee out of Schonfeld.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

calocajd said:


> If you google Flair's Flirtation, she is a full sister to her. Sire: Holsteiner: Friar Tuck. Dam: Pristina/Pristine out of Marquee out of Schonfeld.


I was wondering because my Oldenburg (who is actually HolsteinerxHanoverian) looks a lot like her. Apparently the big bone and hooves must be a Holsteiner thing because he is the same way.


----------



## calocajd (Mar 23, 2014)

SullysRider said:


> I was wondering because my Oldenburg (who is actually HolsteinerxHanoverian) looks a lot like her. Apparently the big bone and hooves must be a Holsteiner thing because he is the same way.


Yes, I think your right on that. I'm blessed with good hooves on both the girls.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

I think she's really gorgeous, and body condition wise I really do prefer her now over the old picture you posted of her. I can only see the first video because the second one is set to private, but I really love how she's carrying herself! She would make a nice hunter or dressage horse, as was said above!


----------



## calocajd (Mar 23, 2014)

I didn't know where else to post these videos. This is "M" an 8 year old mare that has never been trained. I'm very interested it what you all think. Hope the link works! I'm a real novice at this stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZU04puu1wo&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zSjqqb3bd_s


----------



## calocajd (Mar 23, 2014)

Forgot to tell you. This is 30 days in to training.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

She is a nice mover


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

My only critique of this horse is her hocks are WAY higher than her knees. She will be difficult to collect and may ride down hill.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

calocajd said:


> This is her sister in case anyone wants to critique her.


Critique...no. Swipe YES YES YES! I just fell in love with her!


----------

